
Study of quark speeds finds a solution for a 35-year physics mystery - lainon
https://news.mit.edu/2019/quark-speed-proton-neutron-pairs-0220
======
lainon
paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-0925-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-0925-9)

